# random hello!



## satriasound (Jul 24, 2008)

hi all, lurked on the forums for a bit, decided this was a neat place and registered!  wee!


----------



## Van (Jul 24, 2008)

Another one from San Diego ! Welcome aboard! Glad you decided to sign up.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth - tell us a little about yourself. Are you sound, lighting, design, SM, etc.? What types of shows do you favor? What sort of background has led you to this crazed life style? We're just full of questions here, so let's hear from you. This is a great place to just jump in and enjoy the craziness.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 26, 2008)

Learn lots
Contribute even more

Its the CB way


----------



## satriasound (Jul 26, 2008)

heh i'm the audio soup for san diego repertory theatre (in boston! ..er ok fine san diego). so more audio than other things on most days. i actually was more computer than others but in college i discovered they wanted you to learn 4 years of math before touching a keyboard in those fields... so i went into one of the only technical fields where u get hands on almost right away. (theatre). audio seems to agree with me so i went that route and here I am. 

we deal mostly in regular spoken word theatre, but have our fair share of musicals. we also handle some booked in events so we get a mish-mash of everything from dance to concerts and regular business lectures as well. I basically worked my way up from board op (and general lighting/sound/scenic tech and stage management) around town, then worked up the tree at the rep. wee fun! lol. so here i sit now.  thanks for the warm welcome!


----------

